# Favorite duck recipes???



## ChrisN (Sep 8, 2007)

Well, the season is almost here and I need to start my list of recipes I would like to try. So lets have 'em! What is your favorite way to prepare duck? 

What about Swan? Hopefully I will get to try it this year!

Last year I tried a few terriyaki based recipes that weren't bad, and I think just about everything is good with a jalapeno and/or bacon.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

ChrisN said:


> What about Swan? Hopefully I will get to try it this year!


Well... here's one opinion. Swan =









For duck..... I take about four breasts (two ducks) and a can of pineapple chunks (big ones). I slice the breasts across, not the long way, and roll the piece of duck meat around a chunk of pineapple and then take a half strip of bacon and wrap it around the duck/pineapple pinning it together with a toothpick. You can do about sixteen of these on a foil covered cookie sheet. Cook on high/broil/450 for about ten minutes on the first side and then about five on the second. I'll get on here tonight and add the mix for the marinade.... I always marinate the duck pieces for about a day before I cook them up. You could go easy and do Zesty Italian seasoning or you can do this marinade and it gives it kind of an "oriental" taste.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds interesting. Will have to give that one a try when you post the marinade.


----------



## snobiller22 (Sep 25, 2007)

Teriaki Duck Bowl

Well i have found this one to be the best so far. Take the duck breasts and slice them into about 1/2 inch pieces and marinade them in teriaki mixed with brown sugar, and seasoned salt over night. I have found adding the seasoned salt takes the muddy live tast out of the duck. After marinading them over night, start cooking the rice (I use the min rice) Then i fry the duck with a thick layer of the teriaki marinade on it so it leaves a candy like glaze on them. Put on top of the rice and eat up |-O-| |-O-| *()* o-||


----------

